# Beginner Discussion



## dendrob (Jan 29, 2004)

This forum is set a side for members who are new to darts, and would like more targeted help with beginners topics. Things such as choosing the right frog, care, etc. should be posted. This will ensure that beginners will get the help they need, and that your questions won't get lost among the other forums.

There is only one rule of thumb: SEARCH BEFORE POSTING!


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank you! this is the reason why I despise kingsnake no beginner area! this is really awesome thank you for doing this!!!!
Mark Jemison


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Kingsnake is almost all beginners. The dart frog elders are on frognet.



MarkJ said:


> Thank you! this is the reason why I despise kingsnake no beginner area! this is really awesome thank you for doing this!!!!
> Mark Jemison


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

yes, but you see I am in the middle, an intermediate so this set up is ideal! thanks again. oh and I am on frognet by the way


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

*frognet*

I get frognet too in my email, but it kinda annoys me that way it's structured, so I don't look at it anymore. I probably should, just a little irritating. It's the digest version. 

p.s. -- I hear that Tor Linbo is the man for thumbs. How come he doesn't have a site or anything?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

*Tor's webpage*

Your in luck Tor does have a web page, but just doesn't have an available list! http://www.natures-web.org/fg/MainP/main_page.html

Benjamin Green


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

*Tor Linbo*

He's got a nice site-- i wish i knew what he's selling. Oh well


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Try emailing him, if its not on his site I have his card somewhere, yeah I just looked for about 5 minutes nevermind. He is a great guy though I met him at frogday


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: frognet*



exclusivehawk said:


> I get frognet too in my email, but it kinda annoys me that way it's structured, so I don't look at it anymore. I probably should, just a little irritating. It's the digest version.


So change from Digest to individual emails! Works for me.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Frognet is a great source for the experts and esoteric stuff, but this is difficult for me to follow, because it isn't threaded. This has made it somewhat exclusive, where only a few people are talking to each other back and forth. If you're out of the flow on a daily basis, it's mostly takes too much time and trouble to put it all together. That may be the way they like it. It is a discussion among the "elite." It certainly avoids the usual, redundant beginner questions that other forums take care of. 

I still stick around on Kingsnake, because it is probably the best link from the other reptile forums into dart frog keeping, the first excursion beginners may take into asking questions about dart keeping, and although I don't know everything, I stay around to do what I can without saying, "Hey, get onto the Dendroboard, those guys know everything." At this point, it's sort of a halfway house, and if some of you critics of it would visit and help occasionally, that would be very nice. These are people who want personal answers first before researching. In the first place, they don't really know what to research. It gives them a basis to begin with. I think there is room for several perspectives, and different forums that may suit different attitudes and personalities better than others.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Lol Patty... I know how to research... but it feels better to get ansers from you...someone talking to me in real time


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Amphiman said:


> Lol Patty... I know how to research... but it feels better to get ansers from you...someone talking to me in real time


That's exactly how I feel. When I first started out over 10 years ago, there were no dart frog forums in the US, and several people helped me personally. John Skillcorn from England, Matt Runo, Justin Yeager to name just a few, not to mention the breeder Patrick Nabors (Saurian.net) I had a lot of questions even after reading all of the books available at that time. These people helped me immensely, not only in practical matters, but giving me the courage to invent and experiment for myself. They answered e-mails personally about my silliest concerns, or at least they seem silly to me now. I like to pass this personal concern on rather than tell people to "do a search." I figure they've already done a "search" by discovering and joining a forum in the first place, and deserve personal answers to questions. I got mine and I try to give it back. I'm not always right, but I do try to qualify personal experience from what I've read, and try to admit what I really don't know--or look it up before I give an answer.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

And i thank you for every little question i post on kingsnake that you anser


----------

